# Is this enough light?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

2x54w T5HO bulbs on a 79-gallon tank. One is 10k and the other is actinic.

I am trying to keep gsp, xenia, and some mushrooms.

I've had the mushrooms for quite a while, but they haven't grown that I've seen.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Should be ok for those type of less demanding corals but what is depth of your tank ?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

YOu'd be far better off with 4 bulbs. You'd be able to keep most softies but I doubt you'd get much growth. I think 2 bulbs is good for up to 30 gallons...
What are your dimensions?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had two bulbs on a 20g and it still wasn't enough in my opinion. I'm running 4 bulbs on a 50g and could use a LED strip or something.

You can always upgrade later though


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it depends on the bulbs quality and coral placement. Place under the bulbs and you will be fine, assuming bulbs are good one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Add two more Reefbrite XHO 50/50 LED strips, one at the front and one at the back, then you can keep most corals.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> YOu'd be far better off with 4 bulbs. You'd be able to keep most softies but I doubt you'd get much growth. I think 2 bulbs is good for up to 30 gallons...
> What are your dimensions?


See, I *had* 4 bulbs, but one of the connectors burned out so now I can only use 2. 

Tank dimensions are 120cm x 50cm, or approx 48" x 20".

Guess I need a new fixture then.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

How does this light look?

https://www.aquatraders.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=52325&CartID=1


----------

